# Christmas Bling - created with Sierra



## RhinestoneFetish (May 8, 2009)

Wanted to share my new Christmas design I created using sierra.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

Is this with the Sierra upgrade? was it easy? how is customer support?


----------



## RhinestoneFetish (May 8, 2009)

The last time there was an upgrade was several weeks ago. Sierra does great fills. The biggest problem is how it creates designs though. For example if you do a design and decide to change the colors of a few stones that were already placed, it creates a whole new layer. This can cause your two color design to change to a huge number of layers quickly. To change the color of a few stones in a fill for example, you have to delete those stones and manual place the new color. You basically have to design one color at a time, which can be difficult. You can change the color of the enitre fill/path with no problem but just cannot select out individual stones to do this too. At least I have not found a successful way.


----------



## royalthreadz (Oct 31, 2011)

Great work!


----------



## CreativeInk (Sep 17, 2011)

How much did you pay for the sierra software? I have the free embroidery software but have yet to use it. Still trying to figure out which option to use for my rhinestone templates. I'm getting so itchy i can't wait to get my goodies rofl.

Nice design


----------



## RhinestoneFetish (May 8, 2009)

I don't remember the price. It is on their site just search hotfixera


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Great design. Love it.


----------



## Lin77 (Feb 17, 2011)

That's very nice, great job!


----------



## rhinestonelady (Mar 15, 2009)

Great job!


----------



## BHD (Oct 31, 2007)

This is a very nice design! Thanks for sharing, I especially like how how close the stones are able to get to one another.


----------



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

Great design!!!


----------

